# Transformadores e inductancias impresas, para alta frecuencia



## asherar (May 10, 2009)

Hace unos años (siempre hace unos años) leí acerca de bobinas impresas sobre la propia placa. 
Se analizaba su comportamiento en frecuencia y hasta se podía armar transformadores con 
placas de doble cara. 
El único problema era que el funcionamiento óptimo como transformador era alrededor de los 8 MHz. 
Si encuentro la revista lo fotocopio y posteo. 
Por ahora: alguien sabe algo más de este tema? 

Saludos

Gracias de antemano por la información aportada.


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2009)

Busca "microstrip" o "microstripline"


----------



## asherar (May 10, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Busca "microstrip" o "microstripline"



Gracias por el dato. 
Veo que es todo un temita ..., y bastante actual. 
Igual estoy encontrando mucha información básica, pero nada de transformadores.

Artículos relacionados:

.- "Microstrip transformadorrmer apparatus" (Patente), Willems, David A.  [Enlace] 

.- "Adaptación de impedancia de una linea de transmisión microstrip cargada por elementos parásitos", 
H. Matzner, S. Ouzan , H. Moalem, and I. Arie [Descargar PDF] 

...


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2009)

Encontré el artículo, y su fuente en línea: 

"Coreless PCB Transformers - Fundamental Characteristics and Application Potential", S. Y. Hui, S. C. Tang, H. Chung. 
IEEE Circuits and Systems Society Newsletter. Vol. 11, Nº 3, Third Quarter 2000. ISNN 1049-3654.

Se puede bajar el artículo original y un agregado a posteriori (pág. 22 y sigtes). 

Espero que resulte de interés.


----------

